# Sometimes you just gotta have a fry!



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

*Man flies into a rage over lack of french fries*

Associated Press
Updated: 9:02 a.m. ET Jan. 5, 2005 DuBOIS, Pa. -

A Burger King customer berated the employees and nearly hit one of them with his truck on New Year's Day after the clerk at the drive-thru window told him they were out of french fries, police said.

Gregg Luttman, 22, made an obscene gesture at the drive-thru clerk on New Year's Day, then walked into the restaurant and cursed at the staff, Sandy Township police Sgt. Rod Fairman said.

When he returned to his pickup truck, he saw restaurant workers taking down his license number and put the vehicle in reverse, nearly hitting one of them, Fairman said.

After being stopped on a highway a short distance away, Luttman scuffled with police and kicked out the back window of a police car, Fairman said.

Luttman was charged with assault, reckless endangerment and other offenses. He was freed Monday on $2,500 bail.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Do you really want an unstable man like that driving around running over people because he didn't get his french fries or that milk shake?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

But have you ever "really" tasted a BK fry!? :lips:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

We can always count on you to provide us with articles about crazed fast-food junkies. How do you find this stuff???


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

If PA is anything like MO there was probably another BK lounge within 2 miles.
BK fries are nothing to get excited about......New Years Day you wonder if there was not some intoxicating component to the meltdown....BAD hangover.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

What can I say...it's in my DNA!  :bounce:


----------

